

Could you link me to the post about a guy who never gave up singing? - fzkl

I remember someone who wrote about how he wanted to be a good singer but was put down by people who said he wasn't cut out for it. But he never gave up and in the end after decades of practice he got good at it. He wanted to take up programming next. Anyone has the link to this article?
======
smiler
Here you go

<http://sivers.org/15-years>

